# What outerwear do you rock and why do you love it?



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I just finished my first season with the following:
- Volcom Owl 3-in-1 jacket
-Volcom Rain bib

The Owl is awesome. With the insulator it's not warm enough for our cold days of january and february but it's still plenty warm. My only gripe is that due to the way it's made I can't use the ziptech (or powder skirt) with the bib if I have the insulator zipped in. Otherwise the 3L gore-tex, drop-tail, cut and fit are perfect. 
The pockets within pockets are just right for my keys and wallet.
Zip vents are large enough to do a good job.
Without the insulator it was perfect on spring days when I didn't feel like wearing a hoody.

The Bib is awesome. I don't need insulation in a bib/pants and they're fantastic as well.
Vents on the inseam are good.
Chest pocket is just the right size for my phone. Fleece-lined pockets are good for warming my hands.

If I hadn't got them all on sale it would've been a heck of an expensive kit but it's still well worth it.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

FW Manifest Tour bib and jacket: good 50/50 kit for touring and resort with an excellent membrane that breath better than gore. It has a few design quirks, but overall I love the minimalist but super functional approach and some features are awesome (big flappy magnet pockets for gloves, skins etc.). It's packable and stylish enough (could have used one size up though).

Patagonia nano air: best thing ever. I wear it for resort, touring, biking, hiking, going to work, as a pillow… a puffy that breathe just a bit is just insane. And it's sooo comfy.
Norona Tamok Shirt: really good mountain shirt that is a technical fleece. Same as the nano air, I use it for everything from touring, to park, to office. Except it's a bit scratchy.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Arcteryx on me I dont rock no Patagoni

Just kidding I only wear Patagonia. The only company that fully backs their products, has a sick team and good values.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Arcteryx on me I dont rock no Patagoni
> 
> Just kidding I only wear Patagonia. The only company that fully backs their products, has a sick team and good values.


I used to always think Patagucci was just for pretentious Big Skyers, until I tried some of their stuff. It's so good. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Likely headed towards Patagonia as I need replacements, but currently been super happy with my Bonfire bibs. Been super bomber for going on 5 seasons. Look damn near new still. Jacket between Ride and DC, but likely to get replaced next year with something lighter and more technical.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

My LibTech Wayne jacket is from 2016 and still showing no signs of needing retirement. I don't know if Lib still makes outerwear, but hands down the best jacket I've ever owned!


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

FlyLow Lab coat
FlyLow Baker bibs

The most bomber setup out there for in bounds riding. Just finished season FOUR on this pair.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Nivek said:


> Likely headed towards Patagonia as I need replacements, but currently been super happy with my Bonfire bibs. Been super bomber for going on 5 seasons. Look damn near new still. Jacket between Ride and DC, but likely to get replaced next year with something lighter and more technical.


Got two sets of Bonfire before my FW, loved them two, excellent resort choice [emoji108]Sadly,hard to find in Europe... 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

toaster said:


> FlyLow Lab coat
> FlyLow Baker bibs
> 
> The most bomber setup out there for in bounds riding. Just finished season FOUR on this pair.


+1
I have a Flylow Quantum Jacket & a pair of Flylow Magnum BC Pants that have been bomb proof. Bought them almost 10 years ago and they are still awesome. I don't wear them every day out, but they have held up amazingly well. The pants are the best I have ever owned


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Burton/Burton [ak]: fits me well, layers & shells are made to work together, and lifetime warranty.

Adding to why I love this outerwear: Gore-Tex works great for PNW US conditions and I am always dry & warm.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I got a Bonfire shell I got at a pre-season sale for $100 a few years go. Still going strong.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I just had a Volcom Roan Bib delivered today. Picked it up during Easter sales, usually $360 AUD and got it for $160. Nice fit, feels very light, especially compared to the Volcom Brighton Anorak I have. I do love the Volcom gear and seem to find them on sale frequently here in Aus.


----------



## BobbyGrand (Jan 3, 2014)

686 Goretex Smarty 3-1 cargo pants (have never used the liner). 
686 GLCR jacket

I have been running 686 set up for years - it fits me well, not crazy pricey, warm, dry, and I like the styling. I also have a Volcom Goretex shell but don't use it as much.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Baggy Volcom something something jacket and pants for lift riding.

Normal/tighter fit Haglöfs shell for splitboarding with a puffy under for the way down.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

BTW size your puffy/shell so that you can fit the puffy both under and over the shell. It's so pratictal to be able to throw the puffy on for a bit of time without opening everything to the wind!


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

I use:
686 Sync Gore-Tex jacket
686 Dispatch Bib Stretch Gore-Tex

I like the fit and style from 686 and it keeps me warm and dry, the whole day.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Jacket: Arc'teryx Rush
Pants: Burton [ak] Freebird bibs

I like the Rush a lot. I don't necessarily "need" high end jackets, but I'm pretty finicky. I like jackets that fit well, drape well, keep me dry even in freezing precip, and hold up to abuse. Arc jackets are next-level and a step above even Patagonia. Turning them inside out and comparing the pattern, seams, and tape against other companies, you can really see the difference even as a layman. Only brand off-hand that comes close is Norrøna.

The Freebird bibs I want to love, but I wear them because I can't find anything better. Arc bibs don't fit me well, and the pocket placement on bottoms tends to be weird. The Freebirds have the function I want, but I demolish them. I have two pairs I need to warranty that I've bought in the past 4 seasons. A 2020 pair that's straight up not useable because I blew up the seam in the seat, and a 2018 pair that's still useable but with majorly deteriorating seam tape. I actually really like these pants, but I only seem to get about 50 days out of them before they blow up.


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Arcteryx on me I dont rock no Patagoni
> 
> Just kidding I only wear Patagonia. The only company that fully backs their products, has a sick team and good values.


SUPERB co , had ( my best) jacket ever the original 3l gore untracked, the seams started leaking and the gore tex lost a bit of its waterresistence aftyer 4 seasons so , took it in to get fixed, they said sorry its unrepairable, best we can do is repalce it , but they had no size so they............... 
are uready for this....... 
they gave me back my money .................... after 4 years! 

i had no words , so immediatly spent it on new pants ( untracked pants ) which i didint need but felt totally compelled to get out of thanks.
amazing service... i always look to get gear from them when possible.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

juhyou said:


> SUPERB co , had ( my best) jacket ever the original 3l gore untracked, the seams started leaking and the gore tex lost a bit of its waterresistence aftyer 4 seasons so , took it in to get fixed, they said sorry its unrepairable, best we can do is repalce it , but they had no size so they...............
> are uready for this.......
> they gave me back my money .................... after 4 years!
> 
> ...


Exactly. Its unreal. They back everything too. Like they would back a pair of socks that hard and just give you a new pair or a straight up gift card.
Im not saying its the best innovative gear in the world or anything but if you are hard on your shit, its the only way to go.
If you go on arcteryx website you can see so many reviews of people who are fucking pissed because they bought an 800$ jacket with no pockets and the seams failed and Arcteryx is like “here’s a coupon” or “sorry you didnt like it, our designers value your feedback” 
Whereas you can straight up thrash a Patagonia jacket take it back and leave with a gift card and they’re stoked on you for thrashing the jacket. I’m PGucci for life.
They also have worn wear which is sick.


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

Arxteryx used to be good before they sold out tot he aPOS holding co AMER.
ive never been so angry and fklkld off at a co than that POS.
worn out seams and delam. pls buy another for 400, how about fkk off , give me my money back and ill go get some gear form a good co.
the old sidewinder jacket from 2005ish was sensational., i now have the SVX jacket as a $400 repalcemnt fo thwe sidewinder and it may as well be a shell to wear on a fkkn catlwak runway, its about as usefull as one. pockets can hardly fit a phone in it.

the pants to repalce the stinger bib are pathetic!!!!!!!
THE pocket u can hardly open. and forget getting anything in it.

total waste of money. hence my smile when i found the HAGLOFFS jacket my zen like wa returned ....,


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Current kit:
Volcom Iguchi Stretch GoreTex Jacket- I LOVE this jacket and have been rocking it for 2 seasons. I'm pretty tall, and the fit is perfect for me. Super waterproof and has all the right pockets in the right places.
The North Face FutureLight A-Cad bibs- These are by far the best bibs I've every owned. Two season on them and they look brand new.
Patagonia Nano Air (hoodless) jacket- Super lightweight and warm insulator.
Under Armour Baselayer 2.0 on top and 3.0 on Bottom. I also have a 4.0 Top for the really, really cold days, but I only had to break that out a few times in recent years.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Been wearing primarily between airblaster beluga from 2013 and grenade ground war jacket from 2007 until this season.

Gave volcom guide goretex jacket a try this year since their pants seem to work for me but the jacket starts wearing out 15 days into snowboarding. Placing my phone at the right hand jacket pushes out the material too much and my snowboard prob start rubbing them together and teared a hole right between.

Have to say they are thinner and waterproof but the durability is not good for regular wear. This never happen with my other two older jackets


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Mostly Volcom stuff ranging from the cheaper (Skindawg jacket, Articulated pants) to the goretex (various 2L and 3L jackets and pants) range. I'm not a bibs guy so huge props to Volcom's ziptech. Also the Service gloves fit my hands well.

Came to settle on Volcom after not finding the right fit with Burton, 686, and Arcteryx ranges. I like that Volcom is a little slim but adequately long through the torso. Their articulated pant fit also works well for my lower half. The GPT pant fit is a little MC Hammer-ish for my build but functional for mobility.

This season I deviated from Volcom for the first time in many years and bought a Burton Pillowline anorak. Really like the minimal clean look and the drop-tail fit.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

I like volcom ziptech and their fit is good. However their warranty is abysmal (within warranty period but still gave excuses why not to fix it) and their customer service refuse to provide me with material to fix the jacket enough though I'm willing to pay for it (I'm looking for matching color orange goretex cloth to patch over but they ignore my email response)

Burton is at least reasonable in getting materials to fix up their products and I think k their AK line is quite good with warranty (my 12 year old bag they are willing to fix my zippers)


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Warranties are highly regional dependent. While Burton/AK is the gold standard for sure, if they do not have direct presence, their warranty will be as difficult as any other. Volcom is not as global as B/AK yet so that explains their poor coverage. But when bought on their site or authorized sales channels, warranty has been great. 

But fit kinda supersedes warranty imo. If it doesn't fit, I don't care how awesome the warranty is lol.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Warranties are highly regional dependent. While Burton/AK is the gold standard for sure, if they do not have direct presence, their warranty will be as difficult as any other. Volcom is not as global as B/AK yet so that explains their poor coverage. But when bought on their site or authorized sales channels, warranty has been great.
> 
> But fit kinda supersedes warranty imo. If it doesn't fit, I don't care how awesome the warranty is lol.


Burton Warranty in Au is absolutely superb. I've had them send out a dual set of complete double take binding ankle straps/parts on 6 year old Malavitas, replace an entire pair of 4 year old Burton SLX boots, source me binding straps from stores in Japan when I was over there. Whenever I have lost a part or have an item break they can not do enough to help you. As a result, I'm a loyal fan of their gear. The [ak] line is also super quality in materials and fit.

The only fault I can find with Burton is with the sizing of their women's gear over time. My wife (162cm/50kg) had a '14 [ak] Embark size S which fitted perfectly in waist and sleeve length. We sold it to just get a current season jacket however a size S [ak] Embark now has a sleeve length suitable for a 6' Amazonian. She jumped down to an XS which is nicely fitted around the body with the arms down to finger tips. She has a size S TNF Lostrail for Japan which is perfect for fit. It's just good to have a jacket slightly bigger if you have bibs or layering underneath. My daughter is 177cm/57kg and a current size M [ak] Embark fits perfect. So the moral I find here is, if you are big, Burton is on your side.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

robotfood99 said:


> Warranties are highly regional dependent. While Burton/AK is the gold standard for sure, if they do not have direct presence, their warranty will be as difficult as any other. Volcom is not as global as B/AK yet so that explains their poor coverage. But when bought on their site or authorized sales channels, warranty has been great.
> 
> But fit kinda supersedes warranty imo. If it doesn't fit, I don't care how awesome the warranty is lol.


I'm in Canada atm and volcom does a crappy job to be frank. Their responses are pretty weak sauce cookie cutter rejection responses. I bought the jacket from their authorized dealers in Canada also

Burton I have very good responses from them. They are willing to help me for something i bought a long time ago in Japan while I was in China and shipped the replacement to Hong Kong.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Like I said, what Burton/AK warranty is the gold standard and reaches above and beyond what typical warranties provide. They put others to shame, a little unjustly imo, but if you are at the receiving end of their sweet warranty love, good for you. 

I had the opposite experience as yours some years ago where Burton (Japan HQ) would not fix the main zipper on my AK Cyclic jacket because they did not use that zipper anymore, or something to that effect. That was pretty disappointing, but to be fair the jacket was pretty well thrashed and the zipper was probably just the straw that broke the camel's back. 

OTOH when I discovered my Volcom stretch goretex pants had misaligned seams, I sent Volcom (Korea) some pics and my proof of purchase from the previous year. They sent out a replacement after explaining they no longer had my color/size in stock.


----------



## KGJT-9149 (9 mo ago)

Jacket: ThirtyTwo 4TS Stack pullover shell
Pants: Helly Hansen SOGN (cargo pant)

I like the 4TS because it's light. I'm not a fan of big thick jackets, as I usually get too hot. The 4TS on its own isn't a very warm jacket, it's just meant to be a waterproof/wind-resistant shell, but it is baggy enough to wear a hoodie or mid-layer jacket underneath when it's really cold.

The Helly SOGN is nice because it has a lot of pockets (which is good because the 4TS only has one). They also aren't terribly thick or baggy so they're pretty comfortable to wear year-round. They've got good water-resistance even when kneeling in slush, and they are sufficiently insulated so cold weather is not a problem (just wear an appropriate base layer).


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Arcteryx Sidewinder

Burton AK pants 

Black Diamond finger mitt


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I wear Strafe because their customer service and warranty are A+. I don’t mine paying a premium if it comes with this level of service.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Riding in the PNWet, it has to be 20k+ fabric and really breathable like Gore-Tex, eVent, Pertex, Dermizax, etc...


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

One you start skinning, or even worse use crampons, you second guess baggy pants 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

